# Piston tool LSM group



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)

Made from scratch safe plastic.

Works great.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cool music - JJ Cale


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Levvieman are you one of these talented folks who understands 3d printing matey? I thought about it once, then promptly forgot again!


----------



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @Levvieman are you one of these talented folks who understands 3d printing matey? I thought about it once, then promptly forgot again!


 Nope. I'm an idiot when it comes to computer related stuff. My brother made me one.


----------

